# Philly



## TRADUINT

¡Hola a todos!
Estoy traduciendo un capítulo de animación que imita a una película del oeste. Los personajes son de Canadá y en una intervención, uno le dice a otro:
-It's the way of the West, Philly.
No tiene ningún sentido (para mí) que se refiera a Philadelphia. ¿Es posible que con ese Philly se refiera al típico "forastero" que dicen en muchas pelis del oeste?
Mi intento:
-Así funciona el Oeste, forastero.
¿Sería correcto o una mala traducción?
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## kixi

Me parece que quizás es un nombre, un nick para alguien, lleva un mayuscula entonces eso concordaría con un nombre.


----------



## TRADUINT

Pero no hay ningún Philly en toda la serie. ¿Es un nombre típico en las pelis del oeste?


----------



## Masood

Puede ser la abreviatura de Philadelphia. La broma es que al principio piensas en el Oeste (Salvaje, por ejemplo), pero en realidad se hace referencia del oeste de la ciudad de Philadelphia, la cual está ubicada en el este de los EEUU.

_Así funciona el Oeste...pues el oeste de Philadelphia (por eso digamos)_

I could be wrong - this is just my opinion.


----------



## girasole2008

Es posible que la persona sea de Philadelphia?


----------



## Sallyb36

Philly es como se llama a veces la gente que se llama Phil o Phillip, o Philomena, o Phyllis.


----------



## Txiri

Sallyb36 said:


> Philly es como se llama a veces la gente que se llama Phil o Phillip, o Philomena, o Phyllis.


 
That's understandable, but I've never heard it ... only "Phil"


----------



## Sallyb36

It must be more common in the UK I guess.


----------



## TRADUINT

Hola a todos y gracias por aportar vuestras  ideas.
Lo primero que descarté es precisamente Philadelphia y Philly como diminutivo de Philip. Como dije, todos los personajes son de Canadá y no hay ningún Phil ni Philip ni nada parecido. Puede que se hayan equivocado al transcribir el guión y que digan algo que se parece mucho pero que no es Philly. Bueno, como tampoco tiene mucha relevancia, voy a dejar lo que sugería al principio. Pero seguiré consultando este hilo por si a alguien se le ocurre qué puede ser.
Gracias!


----------



## Basenjigirl

Traduint, 
¿Hay un caballo en la escena? ¿Estás seguro que es "_Philly_" y no es "_*filly*_"? 

Filly = potranca, potra

Puede ser que el hablante hable a un animal.


----------



## TRADUINT

No, no hay ninguna yegua ni caballo, se refiere a una compañera suya.


----------



## Sallyb36

¿Como se llama la compañera suya a que se refiere?


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Sería posible que Philly fuera como nuestro "Mari".

¡Mari,que cansada estoy! ( aunque tu amiga se llame Pepa).

Por sugerir...


----------



## Sallyb36

A veces se refiere hombres muy machos a mujeres como "filly" (potra)


----------



## Antpax

Sallyb36 said:


> A veces se refiere hombres muy machos a mujeres como "filly" (potra)


 
Hi Sally,

I´ve got a doubt. Isn´t it a bit rude? I mean, if a man calls "filly" to a girl, wouldn´t she get angry?

I just ask it in order to avoid getting slapped, if I use it. 

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## Sallyb36

Hi Ant,

Yes, that's why I said hombres muy machos - nice men don't say that!  And most women would be offended I think.  I suppose it depends on what a person is used to, some women might enjoy being called "a fine young filly".  If you decide to use it I suggest that you duck immediately afterwards just in case


----------



## Basenjigirl

It sound like something John Wayne would say.


----------



## Sallyb36

Hehehe yes, it does.  I imagine it being said nowadays by older, upper class men.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Antpax said:


> I´ve got a doubt. Isn´t it a bit rude? I mean, if a man calls "filly" to a girl, wouldn´t she get angry?



Supongo que sonara como ¡Ven pa'ca cordera!. Tu verás si lo usarías.


----------



## Antpax

Ishould haveknown said:


> Supongo que sonara como ¡Ven pa'ca cordera!. Tu verás si lo usarías.


 
Jajajaja, creo que no, que las gafas son muy caras (aunque yo soy muy macho, eh).


----------



## TRADUINT

Sallyb36, ¡muchas gracias! ¡Has dado en el clavo! Los dos que hablan son compañeros y tienen un rollo como el de Mulder y Scully o Bones y Booth, ya sabéis, ese tira y afloja de te quiero pero no podemos estar juntos. Y como están imitando a una peli del oeste, es muy posible que el chico le diga a la chica Filly (potrilla).
¡Gracias, sois los mejores!


----------



## Sallyb36

eso es entonces.


----------



## aztlaniano

Sallyb36 said:


> Philly es como se llama a veces la gente que se llama Phil o Phillip, o Philomena, o Phyllis.


Rumpole, when not referring to his younger, and more beautiful colleague Phyllida as "the Portia of our chambers", calls her "Philly".
_Diane is "our somewhat hit-and-miss typist" and Phyllida Erskine Brown is "the Portia of our chambers."_
http://advice-to-my-sons.blogspot.com/2009/04/rumpole-of-bailey.html

Por otra parte, "filly" for a young woman is no more offensive than "colt" for a young man.


----------



## FromPA

It looks like a play on words comparing the old west to a section of Philadelphia.
It's the way of the West, Philly = It's the way of West Philly." West Philly is a rough section of Philadelphia where Will Smith is from.  I assume the speaker is addressing either a woman or someone named Phil.


----------



## aztlaniano

The way of the West, *s*illy. ???



FromPA said:


> It looks like a play on words comparing the old west to a section of Philadelphia.
> It's the way of the West, Philly = It's the way of West Philly." West Philly is a rough section of Philadelphia where Will Smith is from.


??? What's Will Smith got to do with it??


TRADUINT said:


> Lo primero que descarté es precisamente Philadelphia y Philly como diminutivo de Philip. Como dije,* todos los personajes son de Canadá* y no hay ningún Phil ni Philip ni nada parecido.


----------



## Masood

aztlaniano said:


> The way of the West, *s*illy. ???
> 
> 
> ??? What's Will Smith got to do with it??


I can only think of the lyrics of the theme tune to the comedy series which starred Will Smith "Fresh Prince of BelAir"... _"In West Philadelphia born and raised, on the playgrounds is where I spent most of my days"._ (and, yes, I knew that from memory!).

Whether he really is from West Philadelphia, I don't know.


----------



## espider

¿podría ser un error y que el interlocutor quiere decir "silly", o sea "vaya tonto/coño así es el Occidente.....? Es decir, ¿puede ser que el personaje cecea/balbucea (como el pajarito Tweetypie; ni idea come se llama en castellano?)


----------



## FromPA

Masood said:


> I can only think of the lyrics of the theme tune to the comedy series which starred Will Smith "Fresh Prince of BelAir"... _"In West Philadelphia born and raised, on the playgrounds is where I spent most of my days"._ (and, yes, I knew that from memory!).
> 
> Whether he really is from West Philadelphia, I don't know.


 
That´s what made me think of Will Smith.  Sorry for going off on a tangent.


----------



## aztlaniano

FromPA said:


> That´s what made me think of Will Smith. Sorry for going off on a tangent.


Mejor que conste. Who knows, it may be just what some forero is looking for in some future consulta.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Sallyb36 said:


> A veces se refiere hombres muy machos a mujeres como "filly" (potra)



I agree with Sally36. In stories of the Old West, it is not unusual to hear a man call a woman a filly. After all, a cowboy's life revolves around horses. That was back before anyone had heard of being "politically correct." Nowadays such an appellation would not be appreciated by most women.


----------



## aztlaniano

espider said:


> ¿podría ser un error y que el interlocutor quiere decir "silly", o sea "vaya tonto/coño así es el Occidente.....? Es decir, ¿puede ser que el personaje cecea/balbucea (como el pajarito Tweetypie; ni idea come se llama en castellano?)


Piolín. I saw that name ("Piolón", not "Tweety"), right about the time the comment was posted, on a bumpersticker on the car ahead of me on Topanga Canyon Blvd. A famous bird. Under any name, the Warner Bros. cartoon character is of US, not Canadian, origin. Nevertheless, it is quite possible that the versatile Tweety has played the rôle of a member of the RCMP (Royal Canadian Mounted Police).


http://www.publispain.com/piolin/


----------



## Coda

Hola a todos:

mirad lo que he encontrado aquí. 

[...] _Compared to Barcelona, Madrid definitely seems to be the more metropolitan city (a *Philly*-New York City kinda deal, if you will)_ [...] 

¿Alguien puede darle un significado a este _Philly_?


----------



## aztlaniano

Coda said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> mirad lo que he encontrado aquí.
> 
> [...] _Compared to Barcelona, Madrid definitely seems to be the more metropolitan city (a *Philly*-New York City kinda deal, if you will)_ [...]
> 
> ¿Alguien puede darle un significado a este _Philly_?


Philadelphia.
Muy osado, tu texto.


----------

